# Очередь на МРТ?



## apollox (6 Мар 2008)

Подскажите пожалуйста, в Москве действительно нужно за месяц на МРТ записываться?
Во второй половине февраля меня невролог направила на МРТ-обследование, так вот в страховой сказали, что ближейшее время они нашли на 17 марта, в Российском Кардиологическом Научном Центре...
И еще - насколько хорош этот Центр в плане МРТ-диагностики?


----------



## Анатолий (6 Мар 2008)

Посмотрите через поиск.
Центров, где проводят такое обследование очень много и запись разная.
Можно пройти и в день записи


----------



## Ell (7 Мар 2008)

обзвоните и поинтересуйтесь
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum6/thread528.html


----------



## apollox (7 Мар 2008)

Спасибо! Буду звонить.


----------

